# 10 Reasons why you're not a real cat fisherman.



## agreen112

1. You pay to catch catfish 
2. You pay for your bait to fish (We catch our own bait fish with nets or by using a pole, then make our cuts if needed) 
3. You catch the same 4 or 5 big cats at your uncle's private pond 
4. You wear a rubber glove to handle the catch (That's what women do) *haha jokes*
5. 
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

There's my top 5 to get things started.. The best reasons you post will make the official Top 10.


----------



## ostbucks98

#1. catfish are nasty and they stink 


Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

All these" real" cat fisherman must be killing A LOT of chickens! Oh and unless you like losing hooks,sinners,swivels etc. you WILL be using heavier than 15# line.Unless you're happy catching dinks all your life.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BottomBouncer

I'd love to see you pull a medium size flatty from a snaggy river hole with 15lb line.

And who's top 10?


----------



## agreen112

ostbucks98 said:


> #1. catfish are nasty and they stink
> 
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


That makes no sense and doesn't have anything to do with the topic... :T


----------



## agreen112

BottomBouncer said:


> I'd love to see you pull a medium size flatty from a snaggy river hole with 15lb line.
> 
> And who's top 10?


What do you consider medium size? 

Anyway, this is for real catfisher's to share our top 10 (BTW, this is a very sarcastic but real post)


----------



## M.Magis

agreen112 said:


> What do you consider medium size?
> 
> Anyway, this is for real catfisher's to share our top 10 (BTW, this is a very sarcastic but real post)


Professional troll? This post is ridiculous. If you're looking just to start trouble, look elsewhere.


----------



## agreen112

M.Magis said:


> Professional troll? This post is ridiculous. If you're looking just to start trouble, look elsewhere.


Member since '09 so def not a professional troll. 

Honestly I'm tired of seeing pics of guys catching these ridiculously large catfish and then later only to find out that they went and paid $25 at catfish paradise (I see this a lot on facebook). These same guys go on and on about how they are top fishers and blah blah blah... 

I'm sorry that's just NOT real fishing to me. Anyone can go and pay $25 to fish, take a bunch of random bait, heavy line, and catch cats. Very few can do it the right way, like yourself! That cat in your avatar is sick. 

Anyway, not trying to piss anyone off. These fb fisherman got me thinking of what's real fishing, so I made a list. If you do not want to participate then keep it moving and don't post. Thnks.


----------



## SeanStone

I agree with mike on this one. Your just trying to start stuff. As other people have mentioned your not gonna catch a cat of any size with 15lb test. Unless your fishing a pond with no structure. I run 30lbs to 50lb test....you need every bit of it in structure. Whether it be log jams or rocks.


Try catching 5 fish over 20lbs in one trip and holding them without gloves......then tell me you dont need gloves. My hands look like hamburger after some successful outings. Im too stupid to wear gloves....but that doesn't mean you shouldn't wear them.

If you were an expert or one to know what an expert catman does, you sure would have come up with a better list. 


This post is a joke. You got my response though.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Silent Mike

mine would be: you use 65 lb braid and a winch


----------



## monsterKAT11

Reason number 1 why you're not a real cat fisherman---------

You make a thread called 10 reasons why you're not a real cat fisherman.


----------



## Salmonid

I agree with what many said, I think your post idea was ok, but the items on your list failed you miserably....LOL

Lets see, I pay to fish, $19 in Ohio, $50 for a KY license and another $42 for an Indiana License, and don't get me started on boat and gas costs every year, I certainly "PAY" to go out and fish...


I also have bought tons of bait over the years, hundreds of dollars for fresh skipjack, mooneyes and even goldfish when I didn't have the time nor resources before a flattie trip

I have my own pond and my fish only get caught once and it seems no one can catch them again...LOL Channels are very smart...

Hmm, all my Ohio River rigs have 30# Vicious on them and my tournament channel rods are all spooled with 20# , I might add Ive taken dozens of channels from 10-18+ lbs so I don't think that's a stretch....

Last one, when im showing off big fish at a tourney, last thing I want to do is drop a 10+ lb channel because he went into a an alligator roll and peels layers of flesh off like a chainsaw and I drop the fish.... yeah, I wear gloves for the fishes sake as well as mine. ha ha. 



Not sure where your coming from but I think you need to spend some more time catfishing and learn how the pros do it....let me guess, you got a pair of 11 ft rods and straws long enough to out measure most of the cats you catch... :T 
Salmonid


----------



## Mr. A

Is this a cleverly disguised pay lake thread? :thumbdown:

MR. A


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Mr. A said:


> Is this a cleverly disguised pay lake thread? :thumbdown:
> 
> MR. A


or a Not very cleverly disguised one 

inb4 lock! This one shouldn't take long! heh


----------



## pppatrick

monsterKAT11 said:


> Reason number 1 why you're not a real cat fisherman---------
> 
> You make a thread called 10 reasons why you're not a real cat fisherman.


right on!

this has to be one of the worst threads i've seen on this site. really?!?! 

guess i better stop chasin' channels with shrimp. i can't believe every resource out there on catfishing is wrong. ha.

one thrusting head shaking roll by a 20 + lb flattie can and will snap 15 lb line like it was 4 lb on an ultra light.


----------



## leftfordead88

He mentioned making bait so I'm assuming he's the "koolaid wheatie ball dip spit secret recipe" type of guy. Lol they all have their secret recipe for those.


----------



## rustyfish

Sort of sounds like the list for financially impaired catfisherman, trust me I would know.

1. 20$ to fish all night, I could only afford that once a month. 

2. 15 dollars a pound for bait fish you have lost your mind, how much for 1 small one. 

3. I wish my uncle had a pond but there anit no room in the T-park for all that.

4. I can catch any catfish on 15 pound test because it was on clearance. 

5. Ok i have nothing funny to say about the gloves. For no reason should a grown man ever handle a catfish with glove. Chicks dig hamburger hands!


----------



## lordofthepunks

recently hooked a monster flathead in the Muskingum while bass fishing.. in a laydown, on a jig.. I had zero chance... 17lb seaugar abrazx floro... absolutely no chance...

I would suggest the next time you make a list about being an expert at something, you might want to actually be an expert at it...


----------



## Sciotodarby

If a guy is buying some bait, grabbing a cat with a pair of gloves and having fun doing it, more power to him. Not my place to judge him. When people in any sport go against each other, it's not good for the sport.


----------



## catfishhunterjames

Check this photo out>> http://instagram.com/p/cc4vjtIqKE/#


----------



## "chillin"

Uh oh. Here we go

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## catfishhunterjames

It was posted on here today, should not have done it but I did. Here the link to his post >> http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=236888


----------



## BottomBouncer

catfishhunterjames said:


> Check this photo out>> http://instagram.com/p/cc4vjtIqKE/#


LMAO Nice one


----------



## rustyfish

Hey, he clearly stated that he was trespassing so it obviously was not his uncles pond. Fair Game!


----------



## lordofthepunks

rustyfish said:


> Hey, he clearly stated that he was trespassing so it obviously was not his uncles pond. Fair Game!


He also said he was using a girls rod... And a rooster tail... Doesn't sound like any real cat fisherman I've ever met...


----------



## agreen112

pppatrick said:


> right on!
> 
> this has to be one of the worst threads i've seen on this site. really?!?!
> 
> guess i better stop chasin' channels with shrimp. i can't believe every resource out there on catfishing is wrong. ha.
> 
> one thrusting head shaking roll by a 20 + lb flattie can and will snap 15 lb line like it was 4 lb on an ultra light.


Funny you say that and I agree... in a moving current... BUT I mention pay lakes for a reason - its STILL WATER! My daughter and I caught this with her 5' Ultra Light Ugly Stick WITH 4 lbs test. I swear on everything I love. 

Look, I'm not here to argue guys. I could've been more specific with my original Top 5 but that was just to get the convo started. This actually started as a convo with my fishing buddy while heading to our favorite hole. I thought it would get a laugh. 

Anyway, this site is awesome. I've read it for years and have learned a bit from you guys.


----------



## agreen112

rustyfish said:


> Hey, he clearly stated that he was trespassing so it obviously was not his uncles pond. Fair Game!


Buddy I would hike over a mountain while trespassing to get to my favorite fishing spot.... yeah I got lucky with a rooster tail (I was teaching my daughter her first lesson on lures/fishing for bait fish) but I brought this baby in with 4 lb test in about 10 minutes. 

I'll post a field report this weekend, I'm going night fishing for big cats. I'll post pics of what gear I'm using. No, it's not surf rods with bells, whistles, and glow sticks. I used $35 Ugly Stick Walmart specials.


----------



## agreen112

leftfordead88 said:


> He mentioned making bait so I'm assuming he's the "koolaid wheatie ball dip spit secret recipe" type of guy. Lol they all have their secret recipe for those.


No. Those are the guys we laugh at. Those are the guys on FaceBook that pretend they know what they're doing. When really they are throwing bait in a pond they paid to fish and get lucky. That's all it is, luck. They're not real catfishers to me. 

A real cat fisherman will use the bait that is in the body of water where the big cat resides.


----------



## monsterKAT11

agreen112 said:


> Buddy I would hike over a mountain while trespassing to get to my favorite fishing spot.... yeah I got lucky with a rooster tail but I brought this baby in with 4 lb test in about 10 minutes.
> 
> I'll post a field report this weekend, I'm going night fishing for big cats. I'll post pics of what gear I'm using. No, it's not surf rods with bells, whistles, and glow sticks. I used $35 Ugly Stick Walmart specials.


geez even paylakers usually use abu garcia 6500's. you say you didn't start this to argue though, the entire purpose of your thread was to call out people on how they fish? ....ummm okay. I get it if it was supposed to be funny just sounds like it kinda backfired on you lol


----------



## Socom

This kind of thing cracks me up, 

stick to Facebook...


----------



## agreen112

monsterKAT11 said:


> geez even paylakers usually use abu garcia 6500's. you say you didn't start this to argue though, the entire purpose of your thread was to call out people on how they fish? ....ummm okay. I get it if it was supposed to be funny just sounds like it kinda backfired on you lol


Maybe it did a little.. Not my intention I swear. I'll take my camera this weekend and show you guys some pics of the monsters I'm pulling out of the river.


----------



## M.Magis

agreen112 said:


> No. Those are the guys we laugh at. Those are the guys on FaceBook that pretend they know what they're doing. When really they are throwing bait in a pond they paid to fish and get lucky. That's all it is, luck. They're not real catfishers to me.
> 
> A real cat fisherman will use the bait that is in the body of water where the big cat resides.


Seriously, you need to stop. The more rules you make up, the more foolish you make yourself look. Before you start defining what a real catfisherman is, you need to be closer to becoming one yourself. You clearly have a long ways to go.


----------



## Bad Bub

agreen112 said:


> Buddy I would hike over a mountain while trespassing to get to my favorite fishing spot.... yeah I got lucky with a rooster tail (I was teaching my daughter her first lesson on lures/fishing for bait fish) but I brought this baby in with 4 lb test in about 10 minutes.
> 
> I'll post a field report this weekend, I'm going night fishing for big cats. I'll post pics of what gear I'm using. No, it's not surf rods with bells, whistles, and glow sticks. I used $35 Ugly Stick Walmart specials.


So real cat fishermen trespass??? And use $35 equipment??? And the only technical differences is cut bait as opposed to a "secret" concoction that the wannabe's use, even if it's on the same rig??? Fished in the same manner??? Throw it out and wait for a bite??? 

I really hope nobody makes a "real bass fisherman" list.... my feelings couldn't take it...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Silent Mike

agreen112 said:


> Buddy I would hike over a mountain while trespassing to get to my favorite fishing spot.... yeah I got lucky with a rooster tail (I was teaching my daughter her first lesson on lures/fishing for bait fish) but I brought this baby in with 4 lb test in about 10 minutes.
> 
> I'll post a field report this weekend, I'm going night fishing for big cats. I'll post pics of what gear I'm using. No, it's not surf rods with bells, whistles, and glow sticks. I used $35 Ugly Stick Walmart specials.


you can use whatever you want...but ill keep fishing with my abu 6500, 65 lb braid, and big game rod....bet my hook up:land ratio will be better


----------



## Sciotodarby

agreen112 said:


> Buddy I would hike over a mountain while trespassing to get to my favorite fishing spot.... yeah I got lucky with a rooster tail (I was teaching my daughter her first lesson on lures/fishing for bait fish) but I brought this baby in with 4 lb test in about 10 minutes.
> 
> I'll post a field report this weekend, I'm going night fishing for big cats. I'll post pics of what gear I'm using. No, it's not surf rods with bells, whistles, and glow sticks. I used $35 Ugly Stick Walmart specials.


Sounds like a typical river rat.


----------



## agreen112

Silent Mike said:


> you can use whatever you want...but ill keep fishing with my abu 6500, 65 lb braid, and big game rod....bet my hook up:land ratio will be better


I will bet you $150+ if you're serious... I'm in Hamilton, OH and always down for a little action.


----------



## agreen112

ironman172 said:


> I believe you on the catch....I know many that catch good fish on ultralite equipment....just for the fun of it....I have caught a 115 shark on 20lb mono from the pier and brought back to the pier much bigger then that one landed till the pylons broke it off....not sure on weight of your cat and line verses mine 20lb test and 115lb fish....and an hour fight ....I am sure there are people that would do the figures on here  for the ratio
> 
> these were caught on 20lb but from a boat when you can follow..... is way different then a fixed pier or shore....they are all in the 100+lb class
> 
> .


Hell yeah! That's the beauty of it!! 65# test is absolutely NO FUN.


----------



## BottomBouncer

I remember when I thought I knew everything. :T


----------



## lordofthepunks

agreen112 said:


> Hell yeah! That's the beauty of it!! 65# test is absolutely NO FUN.


You clearly have no idea what your talking about... What I can't figure out is why you are choosing to show everyone...


----------



## Bad Bub

agreen112 said:


> I will bet you $150+ if you're serious... I'm in Hamilton, OH and always down for a little action.


My money is on silent mike....

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lordofthepunks

First off, pay lakes indeed suck however, I fail to see how it's "luck" if you catch a big fish from a pay lake... You have removed all aspects of luck at a pay luck, it's prob less likely that you don't catch a big fish at a pay lake than it is to actually catch one...

Getting lucky is catching a big channel on a rooster tail on inferior equipment...

Something tells me you've never caught a big shovel head... No self respecting river cat fisherman is using 14lb mono...


----------



## Bad Bub

Sciotodarby said:


> Sounds like a typical river rat.


Hey now!!! Lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FISHIN216

Puff up your chest thread of the year

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Silent Mike

i think you are taking it the wrong way agreen....we arent saying that pulling in a huge catch with ultra light equipment isnt a blast or isnt fun....we are saying that when we actually target big cats, we rig up heavy. When fishing for shovel head, you need heavy wooded structure and near by current...i am not losing a fish because i want the thrill of ultra light equipment...the thrill of landing a huge cat is still there for me on my 65 lb braid


----------



## agreen112

If you've ever seen a pay lake you would know how many idiots are out there "fishing." It's complete luck as to which one of the chumps lands the big one. Its about the right bait/place at the right time. It's not rocket science. I like to hunt my fish, not shoot them in a barrel of water.

Mike, I'm serious. I will bet you however much you wanna bet. We can take the boats or fish from shore, doesn't matter. I will land more. 

All, I haven't broken any rules here. If you don't like what you read, don't post. Thank you.


----------



## RiverWader

Real Catfishermen don't use poles, they use their hands!! LOL


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## agreen112

Silent Mike said:


> i think you are taking it the wrong way agreen....we arent saying that pulling in a huge catch with ultra light equipment isnt a blast or isnt fun....we are saying that when we actually target big cats, we rig up heavy. When fishing for shovel head, you need heavy wooded structure and near by current...i am not losing a fish because i want the thrill of ultra light equipment...the thrill of landing a huge cat is still there for me on my 65 lb braid


Not taking it anyway bud. You guys are the ones over-reacting lol all fun over here, always. 

Signed, 
River Rat


----------



## agreen112

I removed #5 about the 15-20# test. Mike is right. 65# test is not cheating in certain situations. We will agree to disagree on that rule.... 

Now post your top 10's and have fun. Its Tuesday for christ sakes, I just want to kill time 'til Saturday so I can catch some cats.


----------



## Silent Mike

agreen112 said:


> If you've ever seen a pay lake you would know how many idiots are out there "fishing." It's complete luck as to which one of the chumps lands the big one. Its about the right bait/place at the right time. It's not rocket science. I like to hunt my fish, not shoot them in a barrel of water.
> 
> Mike, I'm serious. I will bet you however much you wanna bet. We can take the boats or fish from shore, doesn't matter. I will land more.
> 
> All, I haven't broken any rules here. If you don't like what you read, don't post. Thank you.


HA! would be a fun bet...although i barely have time to fish locally....if i get a free weekend i may take you up on that


----------



## RedhdAngler78

As a woman, I wanna weigh-in. 

1. There is nothing wrong with wearing gloves. I don't want to drop a fish, bc I practice catch and release. I want to make sure it's safe to be caught another day. I know catfish in particular have barbs, and I prefer not to get stung. If men like taking those chances, good for you. Doesn't make me any less of a Fisher. My mother who fishes, had breast cancer. To protect herself she wears gloves bc she can't risk an injury that would cause edema in the arm her lymph nodes were removed. So she prefers not to get cut or barbed. Point is you never know why someone prefers to wear a glove when handling fish. Doesn't make them any less of a Fisher.

2. Rather I buy bait or catch bait, I'm a Fisher bc I can tell when I'm getting a bite and when to hook it. I'm a Fisher bc I can bring a fish in and treat it with respect so one of you can catch it another day. 

3. As far as paylakes go- I haven't been since I was a teenager, and I think they're over priced. If they steal fish, then yes, that's bad. If they pay to stock, then hows that different than a community pond we have all seeked out? Sometimes it's easier to teach a child at a paylake too. You want them to catch something, so they're hooked. To reach their own. I'm sure everyone here has frequented a paylake atleast once in their lives.

4. Test line. I have 10lb. on one pole and 12lb. on another. No matter what # of line I have on my pole, even if it's 15lb., if I hook the fish and get it on shore, it's a catch. I'm still a Fisher. 




Sent from my SGH-T679 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Salmonid

Wow, betting about bragging rights...somehow sounds like someone has been chasing Paylake Jackpots in the recent past....

Ok AGREEN112, time to put up or hush up.. please enlighten us with some pics and tales of your Personal Best catfish, all species count, Blues, flatties, channies and even monster bullies.... Im pretty sure the best way to hush the masses will be with some respectable catches...your in waaaaay too deep at this point...LOL


Salmonid


----------



## Salmonid

Well said Red, you got my respect....as I said before, I don't normally wear gloves but if im gonna be showboating fish at tourney time and any chance Im holding them over concrete, I do not in any way want to loose my grip and drop them, its why Ill wear gloves at that point, in the boat or over water, never, it all comes down to respecting the fish, that includes NOT letting them dryout in a grassy field while I unhook them for a pic.

Salmonid


----------



## Silent Mike

> that includes NOT letting them dryout in a grassy field while I unhook them for a pic.


ive been guilty of this unfortunately....i put a waterproof case on my phone so its right in my pocket now...makes it much easier to snap a pic and toss him back!


----------



## Sciotodarby

I think it's more fun to get them in the boat or on shore than it is to have one break off. That's why I use 225# test braided Dacron bowfishing line!!!!


----------



## agreen112

Salmonid said:


> Well said Red, you got my respect....as I said before, I don't normally wear gloves but if im gonna be showboating fish at tourney time and any chance Im holding them over concrete, I do not in any way want to loose my grip and drop them, its why Ill wear gloves at that point, in the boat or over water, never, it all comes down to respecting the fish, that includes NOT letting them dryout in a grassy field while I unhook them for a pic.
> 
> Salmonid


Touche Red! I was speaking more on the sissy guys that go to pay lakes and wear a glove because they're actually afraid of the fish - be it the barbs or the stench. 

Salmonid, I was with my 7 year old daughter, she took the pic. This cat was in the grass wrestling with me for literally < 30 seconds. I practice safe catch and release as well. The fish in my pic wasn't harmed in the least bit. I was bothered more than the fish from the chiggers I got ate up by that night.


----------



## monsterKAT11

agreen, can i have your autograph? how much do you charge for lessons?


----------



## JimmyMac

agreen112 said:


> If you've ever seen a pay lake you would know how many idiots are out there "fishing." It's complete luck as to which one of the chumps lands the big one. Its about the right bait/place at the right time. It's not rocket science. I like to hunt my fish, not shoot them in a barrel of water.
> 
> Mike, I'm serious. I will bet you however much you wanna bet. We can take the boats or fish from shore, doesn't matter. I will land more.
> 
> All, I haven't broken any rules here. If you don't like what you read, don't post. Thank you.


You are not going to find anyone on this site supporting paylakes, or putting down river fishing claiming paylakes are where its at... So who the hell are you talking to? You should take this up with your facebook friends that post the pics, you will not find them here.


----------



## JimmyMac

agreen112 said:


> Touche Red! I was speaking more on the sissy guys that go to pay lakes and wear a glove because they're actually afraid of the fish - be it the barbs or the stench.
> 
> Salmonid, I was with my 7 year old daughter, she took the pic. This cat was in the grass wrestling with me for literally < 30 seconds. I practice safe catch and release as well. The fish in my pic wasn't harmed in the least bit. I was bothered more than the fish from the chiggers I got ate up by that night.


Trespassing with your 7 year old? Classy... 

You said in the pic you were trespassing...


----------



## agreen112

JimmyMac said:


> Trespassing with your 7 year old? Classy...
> 
> You said in the pic you were trespassing...


I wouldn't actually call it trespassing... that was a bit of sarcasm to a friend on instagram. But say what you want. 

I don't think paylakes are real fishing. That's what the original post states, 4th grade reading level could figure that out... 

Nice job trying to derail my topic everyone. Not one of you have made a valid point though.


----------



## JimmyMac

agreen112 said:


> I wouldn't actually call it trespassing... that was a bit of sarcasm to a friend on instagram. But say what you want.
> 
> I don't think paylakes are real fishing. That's what the original post states, 4th grade reading level could figure that out...
> 
> Nice job trying to derail my topic everyone. Not one of you have made a valid point though.


I made two posts in this thread, read the one above. It addresses your paylake issue. 9/10 threads people make talking about paylakes, people here get bent out of shape over it and it gets locked. That should tell you people here don't support paylakes, at all... So its pointless to make a thread like this..... .


----------



## lordofthepunks

agreen112 said:


> I wouldn't actually call it trespassing... that was a bit of sarcasm to a friend on instagram. But say what you want.
> 
> I don't think paylakes are real fishing. That's what the original post states, 4th grade reading level could figure that out...
> 
> Nice job trying to derail my topic everyone. Not one of you have made a valid point though.


nobody has made a valid point?

you are calling out paylakers for being lucky - meanwhile youre bragging about catching a 7 or 8 lb channel cat on a kids fishing rod using a rooster tail...

you call out people using 15lb test and up as not being real cat guys - meanwhile there isn't a single legit cat guy in America that would advocate using that small of line for trophy catfish...



here is a fact for you - I don't care what size line you use, its easy to land catfish in ponds... 4lb test, 2lb test whatever... I once caught a 30lb grass carp on a crappie rig with 6lb test.... WHO CARES.... 

its very clear that this "feat" you have achieved prompted you to make this thread... nobody cares that you caught a good eating size channel cat on a kids rod... in a farm pond, a kid could have done the same...


----------



## leftfordead88

So you trespassed to take your daughter fishing so she could watch you fish with her rod and take pics of you? Sounds like you're making good memories.


----------



## pppatrick

agreen112 said:


> I removed #5 about the 15-20# test. Mike is right. 65# test is not cheating in certain situations. We will agree to disagree on that rule....
> 
> Now post your top 10's and have fun. Its Tuesday for christ sakes, I just want to kill time 'til Saturday so I can catch some cats.



go back and read your posts. you contradict yourself in almost each one, from trespassing, to line and now no one making a valid point.

in this excerpt you contradict yourself in the same statement. you can't agree, then say you agree to disagree.


----------



## Flathead76

agreen112 said:


> 1. You pay to catch catfish (Paylake)
> 2. You pay for your bait to fish (We catch our own bait fish with nets or by using a pole, then make our cuts if needed)
> 3. You catch the same 4 or 5 big cats at your uncle's private pond
> 4. You wear a rubber glove to handle the catch (That's what women do) *haha jokes*
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 
> There's my top 5 to get things started.. The best reasons you post will make the official Top 10.


6. Trespassing 
7. Having your 7 year old tag along as you trespass
8. Taking the rod from you 7 year old so you can fish as they can not
9. Bragging about catching a 7 pound channel catfish
10. Starting a lame thread like this!


----------



## Scioto jetsled

Im sure when he cast his pole rigged with a rooster tail he definitely wasn't targeting catfish. But hey a blind squirrel finds a nut every now and then.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rustyfish

Agreen Please listen to me, put down the shovel down and climb out of the hole. 

You are insulting respected catmen that put a lot of hard work and time into what they do. There are times and situations where purchased gold fish and Israeli carp are going to be the best option. What is swimming in that body of water is not always your best option. If you don't understand why, well ill let you finish that sentance. 

As for chasing 30-50 pound fish that are mostly found around big rocks and log jams. You can use whatever line you like but I would not insult somone for using the appropriate line for the situation. 

You are also for no reason repeatedly draging out a topic that is better off left alone.

And last of all. For no reason should a grow man handle a fish with gloves.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## tacticz

have we found out who's got the bigger one yet? This is America where you can do what you please to do. it's just when other people try interfering with someone else's passion or life instead of minding their own is where our problems lie. shut up and just fish where you want, with what you want, how you want and with who you want. who cares. if these are the things that keep you up at night then that sucks.


----------



## M.Magis

leftfordead88 said:


> So you trespassed to take your daughter fishing so she could watch you fish with her rod and take pics of you? Sounds like you're making good memories.


Best post of the week!


----------



## BottomBouncer

OP - FAIL at creating a cute thread with the intention on gaining acceptance from existing and established cat guys.


----------



## SmittyN330

The 5 other reasons you're not a real catfisherman

1) You would even mention paylakes on OGF and not expect complete nuclear war.

2) DID YOU SEE WHAT HAPPENED LAST TIME WE HAD A PAYLAKE THREAD?

3) You would even care whether someone buys their bait, or goes all Man VS Wild and catches it themselves.

4) You would put a space in between "cat" and "fisherman."

5) You don't finish your list of 10 reasons why someone isn't a real catfisherman.

Lol I x2 Flathead76's post

No hard feelings bro we're just messing around. Unless you mention paylakes.


----------



## chrism1367

Well I got two custom made 12 foot poles with 50 pound mono. I use a chain link for a swivel because you never know when you're going to hook that biggun. I always wear gloves even when I bait my line, and cast out. I wear sunglasses at night when I catfish. I go to petros lake in canton at night and go trolling for catfish with my special recipe bait. 

Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Carver

I won't call my self a real catfisherman but I catch a couple of flatties in the 20 to 30 pound range just about every year while throwing crank baits for bass in the Ohio River. And my line is 12 pound Yo Zuri hybrid copolymer. My last fish of the year last season was a 29 pounder just before dark in the mouth of a creek. And that is fun.


----------



## KaGee

Enough with the Paylake crap.
We asked nice the last time.
I guess we'll just have to start infracting people who won't cooperate.


----------



## Cat Mangler

Ok, how about the number 1 rule that makes you a "real" catfisherman. 

#1. If you go on a fishing trip and target a cat species, you're a real catfisherman. 

I happen to use 2 MH 7.5' rods(walmart cheapos) with 20# braided line and 1-3oz. tear drop sinkers depend on current and bait size. I may be no pro, but this has done me very well as I have only lost one trophy cat and never broke a line even in rocky and logged out cover with a fish on. (knock on wood) IMO, the line weight doesn't determine your success rate. It is your patience and ability to not wrench in the fish like Jeremy wade landing a 600# stingray that does. At least in my experience. Keep in mind I will go in after a hung up fish. Bouncing a cat fish all over rocks and logs isn't a battle, its a massacre. 

Not knocking anybody for using heavy line, simply stating that's its not necessary. As far as pole size, yes length gives you leverage, but I think fighting a 30# flattie or bigger on a 7' pole is half the rush for me. 

As far as baits go, who frickin cares. If your using liver or dough getting some channels and bulls and is what you like, then do it. You wanna use cut and live bait for big ole flatties and blues, do it. Just make yourself happy. 

Now as far as paylaking, we all know through digital warfare on this sight the downfalls of pay lakes, but the term is used way to loosely. If you walk up on another guy on the river and fish ten feet from him, your not paylaking, you're being disrespectful. Heck, most pay lakes have rules for space between fisherman and even their own two poles. Wild waters don't! 

Id also like to say( and as an anti-paylaker) that taking wild fish for your own pond affords the same consequences as those doing it for profit. The sole difference is a savings profit vs. a monetary profit. Either instance, its a matter of cheapness and impatience by being unwilling to purchase farm bred fish. Granted a home pond gets no where near the amount of pressure as pay lakes, and so the fish may not share as much suffrage, but it still removes wild fish from wild breeding habitats. 

On to the topic of using gloves. I do not use one as I'm too cheap too buy one. I usually just handle them without lipping them. I actually have a free one of the "Ove Gloves" I considered using. Reason being, if I could ever catch a big cat while fishing with a buddy and not just on solos, a lip pic would be awesome to have. Now I haven't got an issue with pain in my hands as I'm a cook and play with fire all day. But consider this, I prepare food for a living, and I'm pretty sure most would not like me handling their food with open wounds. I KNOW health inspectors do not. Like all things in life, it all comes down to circumstance!

As far as all the bashing on here, I thought this was a sight with grown ups. I didn't realize this site was designed to bash people and put their skills or lack of down. Probably why I just stick to reports and stay away from discussions most the time. You don't like what someone says, ignore em. You don't have something useful or constructive to say, why bother speaking. If drama is what you're after, why bash people you don't know and will never meet? Go on a talk show or something. 

As far as trespassing with a kid, I would not recommend or condone it at all. But I am willing to bet 90% of the people on this site have trespassed before to fish. Like any other addiction, the urge can overwhelm the best of em! 

So there's my 2¢ plus about $18. Don't like it, don't take it so serious. Don't Care what makes others happy, make yourself happy. As long as you obey the law, no one can stand in your way. 



Sent from my V8000_USA_Cricket using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## agreen112

Cat Mangler said:


> Ok, how about the number 1 rule that makes you a "real" catfisherman.
> 
> #1. If you go on a fishing trip and target a cat species, you're a real catfisherman.
> 
> I happen to use 2 MH 7.5' rods(walmart cheapos) with 20# braided line and 1-3oz. tear drop sinkers depend on current and bait size. I may be no pro, but this has done me very well as I have only lost one trophy cat and never broke a line even in rocky and logged out cover with a fish on. (knock on wood) IMO, the line weight doesn't determine your success rate. It is your patience and ability to not wrench in the fish like Jeremy wade landing a 600# stingray that does. At least in my experience. Keep in mind I will go in after a hung up fish. Bouncing a cat fish all over rocks and logs isn't a battle, its a massacre.
> 
> Not knocking anybody for using heavy line, simply stating that's its not necessary. As far as pole size, yes length gives you leverage, but I think fighting a 30# flattie or bigger on a 7' pole is half the rush for me.
> 
> As far as baits go, who frickin cares. If your using liver or dough getting some channels and bulls and is what you like, then do it. You wanna use cut and live bait for big ole flatties and blues, do it. Just make yourself happy.
> 
> Now as far as paylaking, we all know through digital warfare on this sight the downfalls of pay lakes, but the term is used way to loosely. If you walk up on another guy on the river and fish ten feet from him, your not paylaking, you're being disrespectful. Heck, most pay lakes have rules for space between fisherman and even their own two poles. Wild waters don't!
> 
> Id also like to say( and as an anti-paylaker) that taking wild fish for your own pond affords the same consequences as those doing it for profit. The sole difference is a savings profit vs. a monetary profit. Either instance, its a matter of cheapness and impatience by being unwilling to purchase farm bred fish. Granted a home pond gets no where near the amount of pressure as pay lakes, and so the fish may not share as much suffrage, but it still removes wild fish from wild breeding habitats.
> 
> On to the topic of using gloves. I do not use one as I'm too cheap too buy one. I usually just handle them without lipping them. I actually have a free one of the "Ove Gloves" I considered using. Reason being, if I could ever catch a big cat while fishing with a buddy and not just on solos, a lip pic would be awesome to have. Now I haven't got an issue with pain in my hands as I'm a cook and play with fire all day. But consider this, I prepare food for a living, and I'm pretty sure most would not like me handling their food with open wounds. I KNOW health inspectors do not. Like all things in life, it all comes down to circumstance!
> 
> As far as all the bashing on here, I thought this was a sight with grown ups. I didn't realize this site was designed to bash people and put their skills or lack of down. Probably why I just stick to reports and stay away from discussions most the time. You don't like what someone says, ignore em. You don't have something useful or constructive to say, why bother speaking. If drama is what you're after, why bash people you don't know and will never meet? Go on a talk show or something.
> 
> As far as trespassing with a kid, I would not recommend or condone it at all. But I am willing to bet 90% of the people on this site have trespassed before to fish. Like any other addiction, the urge can overwhelm the best of em!
> 
> So there's my 2¢ plus about $18. Don't like it, don't take it so serious. Don't Care what makes others happy, make yourself happy. As long as you obey the law, no one can stand in your way.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my V8000_USA_Cricket using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Thank you sir! 

To set the record straight we weren't trespassing, I've already stated that. There may have been a NO FISHING sign but there was not a No Trespassing sign. 

And you're right. Any real fisherman has been there before. If not, they're a damn liar!! 

I apologize if I offended anyone, including the mods, that was NOT my intention. Check my post history - I haven't posted in years nor have I read up lately, been too busy working and fishing. This is my opinion - don't like it, don't read. 

It's obviously an interesting (or entertaining) topic.... 

So, let me break it down for you and clear the air. No, I didn't steal my daughters pink pole. She wanted to be a big girl and use my grand dad's ultra light that was passed down to me, leaving me stuck with the pink ultra light. These are the things you do for a little girl - give her what she wants! For the third time - I was teaching her how to throw rooster tails to catch bait fish. Its not a contradiction to my rule about using lures for cats. We were not fishing for cats. We were targeting bluegill species. The cat I caught was complete luck. I never said it wasn't. That was a small one that weight 10lbs. 

Simple algebra says that if you can catch a 10# fish on 4# test, you can get a 50# cat with 20# test. 4/10=20/50 (Simple algebra). A good reel with an angler that knows how to use drag is all you need. It's not in the line. 

I stand behind my rule. If you're using anything over 20-25# tops, you're cheating. Bottom line.


----------



## agreen112

rustyfish said:


> Agreen Please listen to me, put down the shovel down and climb out of the hole.
> 
> You are insulting respected catmen that put a lot of hard work and time into what they do. There are times and situations where purchased gold fish and Israeli carp are going to be the best option. What is swimming in that body of water is not always your best option. If you don't understand why, well ill let you finish that sentance.
> 
> As for chasing 30-50 pound fish that are mostly found around big rocks and log jams. You can use whatever line you like but I would not insult somone for using the appropriate line for the situation.
> 
> You are also for no reason repeatedly draging out a topic that is better off left alone.
> 
> And last of all. For no reason should a grow man handle a fish with gloves.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Not dragging anything thing out. It's simply my opinion. I won't mention paylakes anymore, sorry. I'm having a debate now because so many people can't get past their ego (I'm the one taking insults) and just discuss a topic. 

No gloves! That's what girls do haha


----------



## M.Magis

Put the shovel down! I'm not sure what's more shocking. How ridiculous you sound, or that you don't realize it.


----------



## agreen112

M.Magis said:


> Put the shovel down! I'm not sure what's more shocking. How ridiculous you sound, or that you don't realize it.


Thanks for your opinion. Now move along please and do not post if you can't add to the topic.


----------



## Silent Mike

agreen112 said:


> I stand behind my rule. If you're using anything over 20-25# tops, you're cheating. Bottom line.


You should ask Scott Martin about this...he would definitely disagree!


----------



## SeanStone

agreen112 said:


> Simple algebra says that if you can catch a 10# fish on 4# test, you can get a 50# cat with 20# test. 4/10=20/50 (Simple algebra). A good reel with an angler that knows how to use drag is all you need. It's not in the line.
> 
> I stand behind my rule. If you're using anything over 20-25# tops, you're cheating. Bottom line.


With all due respect. .... its not quite that simple. I could break this down for you but it would take probably an hour of my time to type it up on my smart phone. 

A 50lb flathead will exert more than double, than that of a 25lber....on average. And i assume thats what you based your formula on....just want to point that out. Now all fish dont fight the same, I have had lazy 30s and I have had some 15lb brawlers, but genrally speaking the above is true. Just because you caught a good channel on light gear doesn't mean you will consistantly win that battle. I wont argue your weight of the channel you caught or the line you were using....but id bet money that you will lose well over 50 percent of the channels that size you catch on that line.....for your sake a 10lb channel on 4lb test in a pond void of structure. Now im not sure how many fish you catch but I do know that most serious flathead guys have spent well over 100 hours in between fish. My running record was about 200 hours in 2011. When you go through that kind of drought you dont wanna have a 50% catch rate. Now if your fishing for eater channels maybe you dont care to lose a few when you catch two dozen in an outing. My point is that these guys have too much time, money, etc... invested to risk losing a fish over line failure when it can be avoided. Therefore they go with line that will hold up. Some guys who drift big rivers for blue cats may go with as light as 20lb test when drifting structure lacking cover. Flathead guys fishing cover such as log jams will opt to use much heavier line....30 lbs test is the bare minimum. Some guys will even laugh at that. You have surely read this in posts below...but I wanted to reiterate it for you.

Secondly. ..

You could argue that most conventional reels used for catfishing only have drags of about 15lb...some serious guys will use reels with drag a little over 20lbs. Check abu garcias alphamar reels....a crazy amount of drag.

You may then ask, So if reels can only exert 15 to 20lbs of pressure why does one need heavier line? 

There are multiple reasons but the main reason is because of abrasion from the cover that "real catmen" target. If a fish gets wrapped up your line is going to rub and start to lose some of its strength. In addition, some guys will thumb thier spools to add more pressure on the cat and stear it away from structure. More pressure calls for heavier line.

Its not cheating, its being a sucessful catfisherman. If they were interested in a challenge of landing fish on light line they'd go crappie fishing or something. Most real catmen go after cats because of thier size, to them the challenge is to catch the biggest fish in a given body of water. 

Now by now most real catmen have walked away from this post, but trust me just because people have stopped arguing with you does not mean you have won the argument or that you are right. I hope you have caught catfish fever and want to pursue the hobby. You have much to learn...and maybe in a few years you'll look back at this thread and laugh. Ive had that experience many times, it shows me how much I have grown. 

Yep I was right...just about an hour to type. Lol

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## agreen112

SeanStone said:


> With all due respect. .... its not quite that simple. I could break this down for you but it would take probably an hour of my time to type it up on my smart phone.
> 
> A 50lb flathead will exert more than double, than that of a 25lber....on average. And i assume thats what you based your formula on....just want to point that out. Now all fish dont fight the same, I have had lazy 30s and I have had some 15lb brawlers, but genrally speaking the above is true. Just because you caught a good channel on light gear doesn't mean you will consistantly win that battle. I wont argue your weight of the channel you caught or the line you were using....but id bet money that you will lose well over 50 percent of the channels that size you catch on that line.....for your sake a 10lb channel on 4lb test in a pond void of structure. Now im not sure how many fish you catch but I do know that most serious flathead guys have spent well over 100 hours in between fish. My running record was about 200 hours in 2011. When you go through that kind of drought you dont wanna have a 50% catch rate. Now if your fishing for eater channels maybe you dont care to lose a few when you catch two dozen in an outing. My point is that these guys have too much time, money, etc... invested to risk losing a fish over line failure when it can be avoided. Therefore they go with line that will hold up. Some guys who drift big rivers for blue cats may go with as light as 20lb test when drifting structure lacking cover. Flathead guys fishing cover such as log jams will opt to use much heavier line....30 lbs test is the bare minimum. Some guys will even laugh at that. You have surely read this in posts below...but I wanted to reiterate it for you.
> 
> Secondly. ..
> 
> You could argue that most conventional reels used for catfishing only have drags of about 15lb...some serious guys will use reels with drag a little over 20lbs. Check abu garcias alphamar reels....a crazy amount of drag.
> 
> You may then ask, So if reels can only exert 15 to 20lbs of pressure why does one need heavier line?
> 
> There are multiple reasons but the main reason is because of abrasion from the cover that "real catmen" target. If a fish gets wrapped up your line is going to rub and start to lose some of its strength. In addition, some guys will thumb thier spools to add more pressure on the cat and stear it away from structure. More pressure calls for heavier line.
> 
> Its not cheating, its being a sucessful catfisherman. If they were interested in a challenge of landing fish on light line they'd go crappie fishing or something. Most real catmen go after cats because of thier size, to them the challenge is to catch the biggest fish in a given body of water.
> 
> Now by now most real catmen have walked away from this post, but trust me just because people have stopped arguing with you does not mean you have won the argument or that you are right. I hope you have caught catfish fever and want to pursue the hobby. You have much to learn...and maybe in a few years you'll look back at this thread and laugh. Ive had that experience many times, it shows me how much I have grown.
> 
> Yep I was right...just about an hour to type. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Thanks for your insight! You won't snap lines if you use drag properly. Heavy line isn't needed.


----------



## SeanStone

You cant be patient with big cats in structure. Its a recipe for failure. 

I quickly see i wasted an hour of my time. Lol. I should have known better. 

Good luck brother. One day things may make sense to you. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Silent Mike

he will learn when he watches his trophy flathead snap his line before he can get it in..


----------



## dynamite1298

nothing like posting a dang book. if I wanted too read a book, i'll go buy 1..;


----------



## Bon3s

agreen112 said:


> Thanks for your insight! You won't snap lines if you use drag properly. Heavy line isn't needed.


I can't believe this thread is even still going.

Its obvious you are not a seasoned Catfisherman, When you start catching some decent sized catfish you will understand what everyone is trying to tell you. Ive seen plenty of guys do everything right when bringing in a large cat. with 20lbs + line. and still have their line break. And if you think simply using your drag will bring you in any size fish. Your just plain wrong. and you will learn that with time.

When I first started cat fishing, I did like you and used small test line. and After some real amount of time spent on the water I realized to bring in more than half my catches I needed to upgrade.


----------



## Carver

My biggest flathead was 49 ponds out of Clendening again while fishing for bass with a crankbait. I was using 12 pound test and a seven foot med action rod. I got it out of the snag I caught it in, I got it out on the snag it swam into, and then I got it out of the snag it found out in the middle of the bay. It took 40 minutes to land it and I did it with my drag and rod action and patience. I don't fish for catfish, but I catch many on relatively light equipment while bass fishing.


----------



## timmyv

How about a top ten list on how you know you're a real catfisherman. 
Example:
1. you spend loads of money on shrimp each week and tell your wife not to touch it because it's for catfish.


----------



## HeerKittyky

August, 2011 - Lost the largest catfish I've ever hooked on the GMR on 20 lb. mono around the anchor line. Losing a fish to broken line can be devastating...+1 for 40 lb. Trilene Big Game in solar green, or 50-65 lb. Power Pro braid around heavy wood cover. Just my .02


Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SIII


----------



## agreen112

Carver said:


> My biggest flathead was 49 ponds out of Clendening again while fishing for bass with a crankbait. I was using 12 pound test and a seven foot med action rod. I got it out of the snag I caught it in, I got it out on the snag it swam into, and then I got it out of the snag it found out in the middle of the bay. It took 40 minutes to land it and I did it with my drag and rod action and patience. I don't fish for catfish, but I catch many on relatively light equipment while bass fishing.


As stated, it's about the fisherman not the line. Nothing irritates me more than someone using chicken wire to fish with, especially for cats. 

Great story Carver!


----------



## agreen112

timmyv said:


> How about a top ten list on how you know you're a real catfisherman.
> Example:
> 1. you spend loads of money on shrimp each week and tell your wife not to touch it because it's for catfish.


It's OHIO! Shrimp aren't even in these waters. I will never understand why one would want to cheat AND waste their money on shrimp when u can catch bluegill and shad for free.


----------



## Silent Mike

agreen112 said:


> As stated, it's about the fisherman not the line. Nothing irritates me more than someone using chicken wire to fish with, especially for cats.
> 
> Great story Carver!


lol chicken livers are a great back up when your cast net is coming up empty...get over yourself!

Also, yes i agree it takes a skilled fisherman to know what bite to set the hook on, to fight the fish, to control the fish. The line is a tool used in the process...i feel comfortable with 65 lb braid, i like the feel, i like the strength, and when my hook gets snagged, i guarantee i wont have to re-rig....just tools of the trade.


----------



## Curtis937

Ok..............


----------



## agreen112

Curtis937 said:


> Ok I'm surprised this thread hasn't been closed but let me add my 2 cents....a real catfisherman teaches other how to catch catfish and teaches new techniques to beginners they don't trespass on property with a pink pole and a rooster tail and then post pictures and brag about the catch, which is probably the biggest fish you've ever caught.....it's not all about the size of the fish or how may you catch it's more about the sport and teaching the sport to others and preserving the water ways for future people....also even if you make your own bait you are still paying for bait you have to buy the supplies or like me if you use a cast net to get shad you still pay you have to buy the net.....
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


You're taking my comment(s) out of context... If you understand what that means. And why would it get closed? I have not broken any rules. 

Go back and read each one of my posts, in order, and then come back and apologize sir. I haven't bragged one bit. That pic was from another thread and someone else posted it in here (also using it in a slanderish way). Haha I swear some of you guys must have very LOW test scores.

Now back on topic... Things that DON'T make you a real catfisherman.


----------



## Silent Mike

The #1 thing that doesn't make you a real cat fisherman:

Worrying about everyone else's techniques and then bitching about them on internet fishing forums.

Boom!


----------



## Bon3s

agreen112 said:


> You're taking my comment(s) out of context... If you understand what that means. And why would it get closed? I have not broken any rules.
> 
> Go back and read each one of my posts, in order, and then come back and apologize sir. I haven't bragged one bit. That pic was from another thread and someone else posted it in here (also using it in a slanderish way). Haha I swear some of you guys must have very LOW test scores.
> 
> Now back on topic... Things that DON'T make you a real catfisherman.


#1 thing that makes you not a real cat fisherman- disrespecting proven and respected cat fisherman.


----------

